# puppy size



## blueboy

Just curious on average how big a 2 month old pitbull should be. I just adopted a pitbull from the humane society and they said she was about 2 months old. She weighs about 12lbs (just a guess I have not weighed her) and is about 12-14" tall at the shoulders. She looks put together really well. I'm curious because I just seen a pit at the pet store and its owner said it was 6 weeks old, but it was just a little bit bigger then his hand. Maybe 3 or 4 pounds at the most.


----------



## davidfitness83

If you do not have a reliable pedigree you will never know the bloodlines or if infact it is a pure APBT. There are pit mixes and their weighs can vary. Do not worry about the weight or stockyness. Now it's the time to start socializing with people and its surroundings. Once it is done with the shots take the dog to puppy social and an obedience class to raise a healthy puppy.


----------



## angelbaby

you can find adults of this breed under 30lbs and some over 60lbs so unless you know the parents you cant tell , all you can do Is what david said raise a healthy puppy and you will seee what the end result is when he matures


----------



## blueboy

I'm not worried about size and I'm not sure if she is pure APBT all I want is a good dog and Im sure she will be great. I was just surprised when he said 6 weeks. It made me think my girl is a little older then they said. She looks all APBT though. A beautiful blondish colored fawn with a black mask.


----------



## k8nkane

If I remember correctly, Kane was ~3.5lbs at 6 weeks. Roxie was a little bigger at ~4lbs.


----------



## gixxerific

What you should have asked is why he would bring a 6 week old puppy to a pet store.

You are about there though I want to say my girl was 11-12 lbs 2 weeks ago that is after having parvo. I will be going tomorrow to the vet and find out how much she has gained she was 3 months on Jan 8.

I also want to say she was about 8 lbs at 8 weeks I'm not really sure on that one though.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

There is no specific puppy chart for APBTs to tell what the weight should be. Different Bloodlines produce slightly different sizes and there can even be variation within a litter of pups. There are other factors on top of the genetics such as nutrition, overall health, environment, care and also with rescues not knowing for sure if ant other breed is possibly mixed into the pup.

As long as your pup looks healthy and is thriving, I wouldn't worry about an exact number.

Enjoy the pup... they grow up so fast!


----------



## MY MIKADO

There are many reason why a 6wk old pup was at the store. I know that I had DaVinci at 4wks and he was in the store at that age. I had just gotten him( rescue from the side of the road) to the vets and then the pet store for supplies. 

To the op I am sure that your pup is just right for that dog. Once you get the shots under control then start the puppy class or make sure you get you pup out in the public to socialize with all kinds of people and different places just don't worry about having your pup socialize with other dogs it is not necessary.


----------



## gixxerific

Just saying that a normal pup will get their first temp vaccs at 6 weeks they may still be able to contract or possibly give a bad disease to other dogs. Each case is different. Mine had Parvo If I would have taken her to a store I could have carried the disease to other dogs. I could have carried it myself on my shoes for that matter. I sure wouldn't want to be the guy on the other end of the leash.

Just got back from the vet and Lucy is 16 lbs at 13 weeks. That is a 4 lb gain in 2 weeks. 

As said keep them healthy that is all that matters. And definitely don't EVER wish them to get bigger. They will do that fast enough and you will miss the time when they were so cute and small. Like with your kids but WAY faster.up:


----------



## Old_Blood

Varies. My dog was 7lbs @ 9 weeks which is roughly 2 months. She's in the 30s as a 3yrs old.


----------

